# AZZA Tribute Thread



## [SIL] (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2013)

omg


----------



## XYZ (Feb 27, 2013)

LMFAO.  Masterpiece!


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2013)

.. BRAVO !!!!!!   Academy Award Winning Film & your star is such a STUD MUFFIN.......


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeeezus!  That is excellent!


----------



## oufinny (Feb 27, 2013)

You have just the right amount of time on your hands, spectacular!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 27, 2013)

i miss him


----------



## Watson (Feb 27, 2013)

hes like colon cancer, sooner or later HE WILL BE BACK!


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
........................Truth.................................


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

lmfao


that is so fucking funny


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2013)

*r.i.p. AZZA*

Mwahaha! 

Sticky!


----------



## Watson (Feb 27, 2013)

anyone know Elton John? We can ask him to rewrite his song again to become "Goodbye IM's Rose"


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2013)

That is the greatest video I ever scene.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 27, 2013)

ur all faggots...


faggots, i tell ya...


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2013)

You are worthless to the forum atleast when your gone its only azza who is the worse member.Redknack  <azza atleast he power walks down to the school yard every day.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 27, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> You are worthless to the forum atleast when your gone its only azza who is the worse member.Redknack  <azza atleast he power walks down to the school yard every day.









don't mean to sound rude but Glamore Shots aint gonna help you bro..


----------



## Bowden (Feb 27, 2013)

ROFLMAO.
Excellent.


----------



## exphys88 (Feb 27, 2013)

*r.i.p. AZZA*

Omfg, awesome.


----------



## Watson (Feb 27, 2013)

Rednack said:


> don't mean to sound rude but Glamore Shots aint gonna help you bro..



who dis?


----------



## azza's mom (Feb 28, 2013)

Rednack said:


> don't mean to sound rude but Glamore Shots aint gonna help you bro..



corduroy boxers ?

ballin


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 28, 2013)

pure genius


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 28, 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica]





aarons said:


> amen to that, Heavy did you know they are picking on me at IM


[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica]pedo still alive after all[/FONT]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2013)

another nontraining fat piece of shit makes his return running his mouth...all hail the nontraining fatass that wont shut up


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2013)

Hahahaha, that is gold


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 28, 2013)

So... we can't neg the fuck outta AZZA anymore ?


----------



## s2h (Feb 28, 2013)

i'm all confused..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2013)

*r.i.p. AZZA*



[SIL] said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica]pedo still alive after all[/FONT]



What site is that from Sil?


----------



## custom (Mar 1, 2013)

How did I know you were saving the bumhole shot for last. I just threw up in my mouth...lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2013)

*r.i.p. AZZA*

We need a new Azza. Probably should have a vote. 

Ontopofthegame is a ripe contender


----------



## Watson (Mar 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> We need a new Azza. Probably should have a vote.
> 
> Ontopofthegame is a ripe contender



his IQ while just over 75 is *STILL* over 75, azza was unique.....


----------



## Watson (Mar 1, 2013)

besides, azza will be back


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 1, 2013)

Azza will come back.

He's prolly already back.... Hide yo kidz !!!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 1, 2013)

This sounds gay, but when Azza pm'd me saying " Don't ever think you were my friend "... 

I was kinda sad.


----------



## custom (Mar 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> We need a new Azza. Probably should have a vote.
> 
> Ontopofthegame is a ripe contender


Would have to be someone that posted his face or SIL would have nothing to do


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What site is that from Sil?



''Muscle Bears''..heavy and azza are members there..heavy actually is admin there..i was just browsing as a guest


----------



## Watson (Mar 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ''Muscle Bears''..heavy and azza are members there..heavy actually is admin there..i was just browsing as a guest





> [h=3]Musclebear ::[/h]
> 
> 
> www.*musclebear*.com/Cached - Similar
> ...



i googled muscle bears lmao


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2013)

*r.i.p. AZZA*



[SIL] said:


> ''Muscle Bears''..heavy and azza are members there..heavy actually is admin there..i was just browsing as a guest



Saney has an account there as well


----------



## s2h (Mar 1, 2013)

Ontopofthegay sounds like a good candidate...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Saney has an account there as well



saney is owner of the site..


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2013)

....For some reason I don't think Azza is DONE........he whines and cries and goes away for a few days...then comes back 'stranger' than ever....


----------



## Watson (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ this ^^


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> Ontopofthegay sounds like a good candidate...



Who are you?


----------



## s2h (Mar 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who are you?



Speak when.spoken too...silence now....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2013)

*r.i.p. AZZA*


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who are you?



He's the dirtroad farmboy, ready to plow your hershey highway..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2013)

and you are a fatass


----------



## s2h (Mar 3, 2013)

Rednack said:


> He's the dirtroad farmboy, ready to plow your hershey highway..



With protection of.course....


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 4, 2013)

In case anyone was wondering, Azza is a live and well lurking his little pedo heart out.  He negged me yesterday!



			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -161901 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 4, 2013)

he left me a message too, he said he was busted for dressing little boys up in birkas and forcing them to video tape his tired asshole.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 4, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Azza is a live and well lurking his little pedo heart out.  He negged me yesterday!




Keep AZZA negs in the proper threads. 

Thanks !


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 4, 2013)

That was an epic asshole shot azza gave us... He sure was a special little fucker.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> Speak when.spoken too...silence now....


To many chiefs not enough Indians in these parts.I just noticed you were a judge alsdds are in my favor for sure now.


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> To many chiefs not enough Indians in these parts.I just noticed you were a judge alsdds are in my favor for sure now.



this chief like indians..espc poke-aah-anus..she is my fav indian..


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 4, 2013)

Put my trenbol on ice ftw


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> this chief like indians..espc poke-aah-anus..she is my fav indian..


isnt she from the slap-a-hoe tribe?


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> isnt she from the slap-a-hoe tribe?



She is actually a cherrykey tribe member....


----------



## charley (Mar 7, 2013)

........... Is Azza still DEAD...???


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2013)

charley said:


> ........... Is Azza still DEAD...???



i'm sorry to let you know that he is not..he was distracted for a few days cleaning up starfish drip..rubber broke..what can i say???


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2013)

so azza negged me..lol..the price will be steep for that..


----------



## Watson (Nov 23, 2015)

one of my all time favorite threads, so many laughs....


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thats why you are so fucking retarded cunt


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> thats why you are so fucking retarded cunt



'3693' lol!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> '3693' lol!


does that have any significance? looks like a random number to me


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2016)

i am not a number, i am a free man


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i am not a number, i am a free man


 is 3693 your password so you wont forget it again


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2016)

no just a random i decided to use, whats going on on the site, seems all the shit talkers have walked, i still want to me up with Griffith and fix his face for him


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2016)

I think griff has been dreaming of this day, but youll have to wait. kinda slow around here


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> no just a random i decided to use, whats going on on the site, seems all the shit talkers have walked, i still want to me up with Griffith and fix his face for him



You on some 4wd forum or weird prospectors forum numbnuts?

Also I have a spare book on anabolics I'll sell to you for $cheap$


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 9, 2016)

if you stare at your girls asshole and say azza 3 times he will appear and make 3 lame posts and disappear again


----------



## Ed1979 (Jan 9, 2016)

Great holes!!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> no just a random i decided to use, whats going on on the site, seems all the shit talkers have walked, i still want to me up with Griffith and fix his face for him



dude she had that face when you married her......don't bring your hate over here

btw, you look like a pale, skinny, HIV positive cancer patient.....


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2016)

Griffith said:


> dude she had that face when you married her......don't bring your hate over here
> 
> btw, you look like a pale, skinny, HIV positive cancer patient.....



is that the best you can come up with? at least i don?t stalk you in my spare time, i own your mind cunt, you dream of me, you think about me every waking second, all i can say is i play the banjo, so if you have a state forest you wanna play games in let me know


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> so if you have a state forest you wanna play games in let me know



gimmicks lol


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2016)

i was the best thing to ever happen to this place, you never got the fact that everyone just tolerated you, i cam back to let you know that some of us have a life and you have a fanny


----------

